# Long Driveway



## carpboy (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi all,

Looking at a walk behind, this is all new to me.

I have a tractor mounted blower, Grasshopper, that I've given up on. It's single stage and only the driest of snow is cleared without difficulty. I sometimes can't go more than a couple of feet before it jams again. Couple that with the hassle of pulling the deck off and on with the seasons, I've had enough.

My driveway is about 10 x 550. Would a 30" Ariens be overwhlemed with this? Or should I say, would I be overwhelmed? Was thinking 36" but the price differential is pretty severe. the 30" would be just one more pass.

I have a short hill w/ curve at house end, that is a critical point. I have to get pretty low to keep the ice manageable.

Is this the arena of a walk-behind or am I asking a machine to do too much?

Thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think it comes down to how quickly you want to do it. I have heard that the maneuverability of a walk behind can make up the extra time it takes vs a tractor. Also, one thing to consider about "1 more pass". Is that one more pass going to be while walking back up to your garage? Because if you save yourself one more pass, but end up at the street when you are done you are still making one more trip back to your garage or shed so you aren't saving anything by going bigger. Also, I have heard anything over 32" is difficult and cumbersome to use.

Your other option is to look for a used 28" - 32" blower at a decent price and try it out. If you find you don't like it then you can sell it and get your money back out of it.

For the problem of yours plugging up, have you ever looked at the impeller kit modifications? You bolt rubber flaps to the end of the impeller fins on 2 stagers, but for single stage blowers you can use the same concept on the part of the blower that throws the snow out of the chute as well.


----------



## carpboy (Feb 14, 2014)

I had no idea there were impeller kits. Sounds like a lot of work for mine, plus I'm just tired of the hassle of making the mower a winter machine.

I don't think it's an issue ending up at the street, there always will be a little left to clear on the way back. But I don't see any real advantage to 36" except a larger engine, at the cost of additional weight.

So would about 1/2 mile lineal total distance be within the realm of using one of these? I assume the propulsion works fairly well, minimal handling effort?

Can they get pretty close to the asphalt? I like as little remaining to minimize the ice.

Thanks.

edit: Here's what I have after a thoughtful and generous neighbor brought his loader over. I need to be clean so there is no ice, I've had to drag two cars out of the yard so far this year.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

They can get fairly close to the ground as long as the snow hasn't been driven over. Once it is driven on it gets packed down and makes things difficult. I have never had a driveway that long, but some guys on here do have them and have used blowers for them. Maybe one of them will come along and let you know how things work for them. Most of them seem happy.


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

For a driveway like yours you want to consider ground speed and throwing distance very carefully. If either of these are a problem then having a slightly wider bucket is the least of your problems. Your problem becomes throwing the snow more than one time or having to walk really slow because your machine is bogging down.

Maybe read through this thread and then don't buy the honda listed here http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/15161-hs1332tas-biting-off-more-than-can-chew.html

I really wish I could recommend a unit as I hate when people are quick to say what won't work but can't offer a better suggestion. In this case I have never needed anything that big so I'm not experienced enough to advise. My driveway is very large but that's because it's 4 cars wide, not 550' long. The throwing distance thing is more of an issue for me. I'd imagine ground speed will be more important for you.

Is your driveway paved or gravel?


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Guys that want to buy used are fond of checking Craigslist etc for Ariens or Honda blowers. I hear the Honda'a are great machines, as are the Ariens. The guys here will chime in with good deal bad deal kind of stuff if you post some information on what your considering for purchase.

If you prefer to buy new and you purchase a Ariens at Home Depot online your blower order goes to your local dealer for set up and he delivers the blower, and instructs you on it's use. I think they call it white glove delivery service. Check with Ariens before you place the order to make sure this kind of deal is still on. When last I checked delivery and setup were free. If it turns out you don't like the machine you have a 30 day return policy at home dept and get 100% of your money back.

If you purchase at your local dealer make sure they will allow the return and give 100% refund. I encourage the use of the local dealer, but only if you can get a refund.

Consider a single stage paddle blower for just that hill/curve section up near the house so you can get pretty much right down to the pavement. 

Where are you located and how much snow do you get?


----------



## JerryD (Jan 19, 2014)

I have a 10' x 350+' driveway with a 20' x 75' parking area. I have been clearing it with a 43 year old Toro 832 (8hp/32" wide). Clearing the nice long driveway is not an issue. Clearing the parking area is a pain. turning the big OLD Toro is a bit of work. The new snowblowers of the same size are much easier to steer than the older iron. I still love my old Toro.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

That's an easy driveway. something in an 8 Hp 26 inch proportion will do very nicely. In a perfect world a 26 inch machine would be done in 2.5 round trips. Get fussy abut spillover and you may go up and down 4 times. Getting a bigger machine may save a lap which hardly justifies the extra.

Pete


----------



## Koenig041 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey Carpboy, I was in your situation with a two stage lawn tractor mounted blower. I gave up on it back in 2005 for the same reasons as yours. My driveway is 1,000 ft long with a 6 car parking pad. We also have to cut another 2,500 ft. to get to the kennel building in back plus walking paths. In '05 I picked up a new Troy Bilt storm 1030 (10hp, 30 inch cut). I just replaced the original auger belt for the first time. Our driveway has a crown down the middle. The blower gets down to black top on the crown. The sides, because of the crown, does not get completely down to the blacktop. The only regular maintenance I perform are 10 hour oil changes and a new spark plug in the beginning of the season. I picked up a used 1979 Toro 1132 back in December. I added an impeller kit and just changed the auger belt. My 8 year old son runs the 1030 and I follow in the 1132. The 1132 is a big, heavy, commercial type machine. This makes quick work of clearing the town plow pack at the end of the driveway. I second what others have said about checking out craigslist. I would also go a minimum 30 inch cut and 10 hp. You will be making 3 to 4 roundtrips. The 4th is clean up. An impeller kit prevents clogging of heavy packing type snow. Do get an electric starter. After 2 round trips I would put more gas into the machine. Nothing worse than having to push a machine back to the garage or the walk of shame to get the gas can. I hope this information helps. Keep us posted on what you decide to do.


----------



## carpboy (Feb 14, 2014)

scipper77 said:


> For a driveway like yours you want to consider ground speed and throwing distance very carefully.


Throw distance shouldn't be an issue. Not much more than 10' is all I would need. Of course faster is better but I realize the limitations. I don't mind slowing down if I can get near-full width of a wet 12" snowfall.



> Is your driveway paved or gravel?


Paved, with a small hill and curve at top. I'm a tiny bit concerned with the weight of the Ariens if it can negotiate the slope ok.


----------



## carpboy (Feb 14, 2014)

docfletcher said:


> If you purchase at your local dealer make sure they will allow the return and give 100% refund. I encourage the use of the local dealer, but only if you can get a refund.


I'm limited to HD as I have gift cards that will cover a significant part of the purchase.



> Where are you located and how much snow do you get?


North of Phila. Snow last two years was very minimal. I went 'naked' and didn't convert the tractor and got away with it. Now I got burned pretty good this year. I think we are near 60" snow this year. It's usually very very wet snow too.

Here's my driveway. Unfortunately the hill is at the house end.


----------



## carpboy (Feb 14, 2014)

Koenig041 said:


> I hope this information helps. Keep us posted on what you decide to do.


Thanks for the info. I am strongly leaning towards a new Ariens 30 platinum. I am now wondering to wait and see if the prices drop in spring.

Problem I have is with delivery. At the moment my driveway is barely navigable, my garage so full of stuff I wouldn't have any place to put it and all the snow is blocking me from moving stuff from shed to shed.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I would be tempted to re-pulley the tractor blower. Clogging is usually a sign of not enough RPM. They also make plows for tractors. You'd have to keep up with it but it's simple. Or just a cheap plow truck? I can't imagine doing 550 feet with a blower. That's a LONG driveway!!


----------



## carpboy (Feb 14, 2014)

nt40lanman said:


> I would be tempted to re-pulley the tractor blower. Clogging is usually a sign of not enough RPM. They also make plows for tractors. You'd have to keep up with it but it's simple. Or just a cheap plow truck? I can't imagine doing 550 feet with a blower. That's a LONG driveway!!


Plowing is not what I want - there is no place to put the snow and with repeated snowfall it only makes it much worse.

The tractor is direct driven, only a chain sprocket to play with. But even if it could be goosed, I really don't want the hassle of messing with the tractor. It is a major pain converting from grass to snow and I'm tired of playing with it.

I don't mind walking, as long as it can do the job and navigate the small hill with no effort on my part.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

I don't know how steep your hill is and I don't know the degrees of my hill but here's a picture. When it's slippery I only snowblow going downhill. I come up in a high gear on a clear portion. My blower is 10 year old Ariens 8.5 hp, 24", model 924118.

I also always wear steel studded "attachment" to my boots


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a small driveway and I've wanted to get a tractor blower just to have more equipment to mess with. I love messing with stuff. 

I would definitely go Ariens and WIDE. When you get a 26, you're probably only using 23 of it to keep spillover down. Moving up 4 or 6 inches is big.


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

Home depot white glove delivery is still on. Platinum 30" is $1599. I think to go bigger you would need to get a pro 32" or 36". More $$$ but if you like nice toys like I do maybe that's your ticket. Any Home depot credits/certificates you have should be honored for online purchases. White Glove is for online purchase only... Read this from Ariens website...

What is "White Glove Delivery" on Home Depot's website?
White Glove delivery is a service offered, in most areas* of the United States, to customers who purchase an Ariens snow blower or lawn mower from the Home Depot website.

The product ordered ships to a local dealer Ariens dealer who then sets it up and delivers it. The dealer contacts the customer within two business days of receiving the item and delivers it within seven business days.

The dealer also reviews safety and operating instructions. This servicing dealer will do any warranty work, answer product questions, and will order parts and accessories.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

That sounds like a sweet deal!!!


----------



## scipper77 (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm no economic tenuous but why not just go to the dealer with the home depot white glove price and ask them to cut out the middle man. I'm sure eliminating HD's cut would give the dealer a little room to work with you l. I'd bet were only talking $10-20 here


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

It is! It comes with a nice kicker! Home Depots 30 day money back return policy.
Thats why.

Besides he has to use HD so he can use his credits.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

scipper77 said:


> I'm no economic tenuous but why not just go to the dealer with the home depot white glove price and ask them to cut out the middle man. I'm sure eliminating HD's cut would give the dealer a little room to work with you l. I'd bet were only talking $10-20 here


 The OP has Home Depot gift cards he wants to use so he is limited in shopping choices, unfortunately.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

scipper77 said:


> I'm no economic tenuous but why not just go to the dealer with the home depot white glove price and ask them to cut out the middle man. I'm sure eliminating HD's cut would give the dealer a little room to work with you l. I'd bet were only talking $10-20 here


In addition to the constraints mentioned HD surely has a different cost than any dealership, they have enough margin for both. For a good servicing dealer this sounds like gold. Inventory can be nasty to carry when the season does not hit. This is drop ship, no tied up cash, fee paid for deployment and the sharp dealer has a new service customer who may even be back of other equipment. Carriage trade service is where it's at for the little guys.

Meanwhile Home Depot gets the volume sales, gets to lay off the famous kid Timmy and gets away from the stigma of assembled by monkeys and serviced by nobody.

I think the concept is a win-win-win.

Pete


----------



## docfletcher (Nov 28, 2013)

I wish I had more information on what HD's cost for the blowers is compared to dealers cost. I'd like to believe they are the same. As for the store and online prices they are the same, at least they were when I bought my Pro 28. Also the Paltinum 30 was $1599 at the dealer and HD. Although the dealer charge for setup and delivery was $35.00.


----------



## carpboy (Feb 14, 2014)

Fred9 said:


> I don't know how steep your hill is and I don't know the degrees of my hill but here's a picture. When it's slippery I only snowblow going downhill. I come up in a high gear on a clear portion. My blower is 10 year old Ariens 8.5 hp, 24", model 924118.
> 
> I also always wear steel studded "attachment" to my boots


That's an obvious way to deal with it, at least for me with a short slope run, only work downhill.

Yours looks much more daunting. I maybe have the same pitch but it's only a short pop up to the parking area.


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

My point is that a wheeled snowblower can handle my hill so it should be able to handle yours too. I will add that it works much better if done before any vehicles are driven over the virgin snow. That is, once a vehicle packs down the snow a blower won't remove the packed tire track.


----------

